# Where To After Reo?



## umzungu (3/1/14)

My next device - if they are ever available!!


----------



## Silver (3/1/14)

Looks impressive - what is it?


----------



## umzungu (3/1/14)

Its a groove pipe by vape-mods. A german modder does limited runs in small quantities:
http://vape-mods.com/

or better:

https://www.facebook.com/VapeMods


----------



## Silver (3/1/14)

Wow, incredible stuff. I wonder how it vapes. Looks really classy!


----------



## umzungu (3/1/14)

I suppose it is just a battery holder like all other mods - will depend on whatever atty you use with it! But it is beautiful!


----------

